
Flocking Infinity – boids simulation in your new tab (Chrome Extension) - tronn
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/flocking-infinity/pmknhocdemkjddgphkdneljlokgfejca?hl=en
======
tronn
A simple implementation of boid algorithm to simulate flock movement by Craig
Reynolds paper. demo - [https://sttronn.github.io/Flock-
Simulation/](https://sttronn.github.io/Flock-Simulation/) repo -
[https://github.com/StTronn/Boids-Chrome-
Extension](https://github.com/StTronn/Boids-Chrome-Extension)

------
deepamgupta
Using it since it's inception. Love it!

